# Alright Sam here it is



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Your visions of revenge thread. Let's see how fun this gets!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

If my stbxw and I get to the point where we and up wth lawyers, I have visions of having her served at her yoga class on our anniversary, recording it, and putting it on youtube. Viral!


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm ordering boxers with targets on the rear so if she crawls back she can have something to aim at when I tell her to kiss my Azz.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Rawrdonstein said:


> I'm ordering boxers with targets on the rear so if she crawls back she can have something to aim at when I tell her to kiss my Azz.


When she comes crawling back, give her the blizzard authenticator key and log in to her new 'eHarmony'.


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh man I so hated that plastic piece of **** that she never let out of her sight.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

*Really* going crazy... He thinks I'm nuts because I cry? He has NO IDEA what goes through my mind! I can't even type it here! Muahaha!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> *Really* going crazy... He thinks I'm nuts because I cry? He has NO IDEA what goes through my mind! I can't even type it here! Muahaha!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I sensed pure evil from that post..lol


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm a sweetheart! And don't you ever forget it! :lol:

Seriously though... My mind comes up with some wild stuff... Then I think... :wtf: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Easy. The day after our divorce is final, somehow I hit a financial bonanza (lottery, huge promotion, whatever). Then, my former SAHW is stuck in a cubical to support herself, while I take the kids on trips to Europe, and generally live the life that I always imagined US living.


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

papa5280 said:


> Easy. The day after our divorce is final, somehow I hit a financial bonanza (lottery, huge promotion, whatever). Then, my former SAHW is stuck in a cubical to support herself, while I take the kids on trips to Europe, and generally live the life that I always imagined US living.


Hell yes!


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

The lottery one has crossed my mind a few times, but my ultimate revenge would be to find an awesome man who is a great husband an excellent father figure and just be happy while he wallows in his own ignorant, self-centered misery until he dies old and alone.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

The amazing children I will have with my future wife. BURN


----------



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

papa5280 said:


> Easy. The day after our divorce is final, somehow I hit a financial bonanza (lottery, huge promotion, whatever). Then, my former SAHW is stuck in a cubical to support herself, while I take the kids on trips to Europe, and generally live the life that I always imagined US living.


I have imagined something similar. As I leave the courthouse with the final decree saying I am now single I swing by the store and by a lottery ticket and win big! At least 1 million. And he gets nada!!!!

I'll buy the pickup truck that he has been wanting and keep it for myself. Then drive slowly by his place making sure he sees it. 

Just wishful thinking though. I wouldn't have the heart to rub it in his face. Then again.....


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

sorry to be all girlie but I don't really want revenge, I'm just glad he isn't my problem any more :smthumbup:


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't want revenge on my stbxh, but he seems to want revenge because I exposed his affairs and objected to his gas lighting. Part of me hopes his threats are just angry talk, but part of me is terrified that he will act on them. I'm not a fan of vengefulness.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

if we were to not reunite, i would just be happy for him to see me in a happy loving relationship while he remains miserable living in his drunk daddy's basement.


----------

